
AdoptOpenJDK – Prebuilt OpenJDK Binaries - jsiepkes
https://adoptopenjdk.net/
======
0x0
Are they pushing a commit to github every time someone downloads something, or
is this download_counter something else?
[https://github.com/AdoptOpenJDK/openjdk10-releases/commit/44...](https://github.com/AdoptOpenJDK/openjdk10-releases/commit/44854d2dc8ebb17236deb7377084d3ba07c47544)

~~~
sid-kap
LMAO, I think you're right. It's pushing commits like this every 30 mins

~~~
kirillseva
Maybe the bot is trying to boost its github commit stats before applying for a
job at Oracle?

Could have just used "rockstar"
[https://github.com/avinassh/rockstar](https://github.com/avinassh/rockstar)

------
karianna
Hi all,

I'm the chief cat herder over on AdoptOpenJDK. It is a build farm in progress
with the end goal of providing OpenJDK LTS support (matching Oracle's
timelines) for OpenJDK on _all_ platforms that Java currently runs on
(including ARM32/64, zos, AIX, z390 as well as Linux x86, Mac OS X, windows
etc). Wee'll also support OpenJDK variants such as Eclipse OpenJ9, SAP
OpenJDK, OpenJFX, and some of the early builds of experimental new features.

It's also an infrastructure as code project so OpenJDK vendors have a common
place to shared build technology and workflows. For example we currently have
IBM, Red Hat, Oracle, SAP and other vendor engineers working on this.

The release builds will be TCK tested, as well as a variety of other common
industry test suites. The quality level will be as high if not higher than
existing vendors today.

I appreciate there's probably a lot of confusion (especially as this is still
a work in progress) so please fire questions my way!

------
qwerty456127
Why download OpenJDK manually when you can install it from the repos on every
Linux?

~~~
morvita
Because not everyone uses Linux?

~~~
qwerty456127
What's the point of avoiding the standard Java installer provided by Oracle
then? I thought the only problem with it is that you are not allowed to put it
in the distros or automate its downloading.

~~~
0x0
The Oracle JRE/JDK often includes commercial features that require premium
licensing gated behind configuration parameters or command line parameters.

It's nice to be able to install a JDK where you won't be charged oodles of
dollars just because you accidentally used the wrong command line argument.

~~~
qwerty456127
Sounds crazy. Would you be so kind to provide an example?

~~~
lima
It was all over the news:

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/16/oracle_targets_java...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/16/oracle_targets_java_users_non_compliance/)

There's a XX:+UnlockCommercialFeatures switch which enables features like the
Java Flight Recorder.

Other examples are the MSI Enterprise Installer and JRE Usage Tracking.

~~~
_old_dude_
Since then, due to the bad press i suppose, Oracle has decided to open source
most of these features (the others are retired). The Java Flight Recorder is
not yet in the OpenJDK but AppCDS is already integrated in 10.

~~~
lima
That's good to know, thanks!

------
adambatkin
Azul also ships builds of OpenJDK.

[https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu/](https://www.azul.com/downloads/zulu/)

~~~
gst
Azul's builds are also TCK certified. They currently look like the best choice
if you use Java and if you don't want to depend on Oracle's builds.

~~~
_old_dude_
The AdoptOpenJDK releases are also TCK certified.

------
Scarbutt
openjdk website has binaries,
[http://jdk.java.net/10/](http://jdk.java.net/10/)

------
hyperpallium
This is great! But a shame no 32-bit ARM, for (slightly) older/budget android
devices.

Although android is a _kinda java_ , many things aren't available, such as
_invokedynamic_ (only in Android 8+), and _javadoc_ (uses _javac_ ).

This is not to mention the functional and other stuff in later javas.

------
ulldma
I think the project is really needed, but I'm not sure it's quite ready yet.
The OpenJDK 10 build shows 25 November 2017 as it's build date and is Linux
and macOS only.

~~~
dudul
Is it really needed? Maybe I don't understand what it does, but what's the
point of downloading openJDK there instead of directly from a package manager?

~~~
Sphax
They're different builds. As far as I can tell, the openjdk builds by Debian
for example are not and will not be TCK certified (due to a licensing problem
if I understood correctly), whereas AdoptOpenJDK claims some builds are
certified
[https://adoptopenjdk.net/support.html](https://adoptopenjdk.net/support.html).

In my case the certification probably won't matter, we've been running with
OpenJDK from debian for a long time without problems, but I'm curious to test
the OpenJDK builds that use OpenJ9 to see if it can outperform Hotspot on some
workloads.

~~~
karianna
Correct, the AdoptOpenJDK builds will pass the TCK as well as other industry
test suites. We'll build both OpenJ9 and Hotspot derivatives (and some other
esoteric ones as well). We hope to work with the distros to unify the OpenJDK
stories there somewhat (but we have a lot of work to do first).

------
webreac
I have some hate toward Oracle because I have worked in databases and because
I have learned unix with SunOS (and also because Oracle has ruined the
security reputation of java applet). Concerning Java, I do not understand. It
seems they are blocking updates for non paying customers, but at the same time
Oracle is removing differences between OpenJDK builds and Oracle JDK binaries.
Is Oracle good or evil (concerning java) ? Is java future doom ?

------
koolba
Anybody use this? How does this compare to the OpenJDK versions that get
bundled with the Heroku Java buildpack?

------
gravypod
What is Eclipse OpenJ9?

~~~
jacques_chester
IBM donated their JVM (J9) to the Eclipse Foundation a few months ago.

